# Spirtwoods gives up some big eyes; Jamestown; Baldhill



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I have heard from a source that Spirtwood is giving up some really nice fish. At times you have to work for them but when you catch them they are pretty good sized 3-6lbs. Please practice C&R!!

After this cold weather fishing seemed to slow down a bit. Jamestown has been producing some walleyes. The usual spring spots around Smokeys have been kicking out smalls eye's with a few keepers mixed in.

Baldhill Dam has been slower also. Some people have been picking up a few eyes and others nothing. The northern bit has been ok. I haven't heard of any whoppers lately.

With the warmer weather coming later this week things are looking to speed up. Now hopefully the fish will cooperate!!!


----------

